# Jonsered



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 3, 2008)

Please let us know what modles you have. Bruce.


----------



## Cowboy Tom (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a nice running 630 that may be for sale shortly and possibly a 920 that is not running. How hard is it going to be to find a Piston and cylinder for one of those?


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Jred 90 28in bar, in excellent condition, 170 psi, cuts awesome, also a Jred 70 parts saw.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2008)

Running a 590, rebuilt with a 490 top end.


----------



## leeha (Sep 3, 2008)

Here you go.

111 Super
90
80


Regards Lee


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 3, 2008)

two- 2171's

Waylan


----------



## hoss (Sep 3, 2008)

111s
910


----------



## b1rdman (Sep 3, 2008)

2186
49sp


----------



## spike60 (Sep 3, 2008)

49SP-4
621
70E
90
910
920-2
930 super
2156WH
2165
2071
2171
2186
2054
2153-TST modified
2145

And growing.......


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 3, 2008)

favorite jonsered is my 2183 turbo lots of power but light weight and very low vibration.


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm.................

49SP
520SP
451E
66E
70E
2171
2141
2145
2152
2054 - 2
2036

Will anyone have more than Taplinhill? Spike maybe?


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> favorite jonsered is my 2183 turbo lots of power but light weight and very low vibration.



Do you mean the 2083? They are a good saw. My uncle has the smaller 2077 that I am trying to pry out of his hands.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

2050
2150
2149zebra
801
2171 might be sold


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have three a 2152 2159 and I just came home with a nice 2063 it's still in the truck as it's raining too hard to bring it in the shop. I couldn't find any info on this saw on Acres other than the displacement anyone know anything about the 2063?


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I have three a 2152 2159 and I just came home with a nice 2063 it's still in the truck as it's raining too hard to bring it in the shop. I couldn't find any info on this saw on Acres other than the displacement anyone know anything about the 2063?



Its the same as the Husky 362 and Jonsered 2163 in specs. 4.6 hp.

Runs at a higher rpm than the 2065 and makes the hp in the higher rpm range compared to the the 65. 

Good find!


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Its the same as the Husky 362 and Jonsered 2163 in specs. 4.6 hp.
> 
> Runs at a higher rpm than the 2065 and makes the hp in the higher rpm range compared to the the 65.
> 
> Good find!


That's good to here! I was thinking in my mind it is probably just the older version to the 2165.I would slap a chain on it and use it today if it was not raining.


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> That's good to here! I was thinking in my mind it is probably just the older version to the 2165.I would slap a chain on it and use it today if it was not raining.



Nope, you could buy both at the same time. Still might be able to buy them out west but haven't seen any in the east for quite some time. 

Good luck with it, and let us know what you think.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Nope, you could buy both at the same time. Still might be able to buy them out west but haven't seen any in the east for quite some time.
> 
> Good luck with it, and let us know what you think.


I gave my Jred dealer a call before I bought it he said it's not been available for a few years.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Will anyone have more than Taplinhill? Spike maybe?



I checked his sig and he has me beat by one saw!!!

Wait a minute, I did a recount and we are tied at 19!!!!!


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 3, 2008)

See sign :greenchainsaw:


----------



## romeo (Sep 3, 2008)

670, 630wps


----------



## gekko (Sep 3, 2008)

2094 TURBO:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Nope, you could buy both at the same time. Still might be able to buy them out west but haven't seen any in the east for quite some time.
> 
> Good luck with it, and let us know what you think.


Got it in the shop and took a close look I see it has the smaller bar mount same as my 2159 Not complaining makes it easy to swap bar lengths and chains, It came with a 20''


----------



## cjcocn (Sep 3, 2008)

So far I have one 520 with another 520 that is currently a parts saw, but I haven't looked at it to see if I can make it into a runner.

If I ever come across an 820 I will try and grab it to replace the one that was stolen from me years ago.


----------



## bama (Sep 3, 2008)

It is all in my signature. Plus....I should be getting 2 910's this week.


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I gave my Jred dealer a call before I bought it he said it's not been available for a few years.



The 2063? It was replaced with the 2163, and I think that one is still available. Not here though.


----------



## PB (Sep 3, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I checked his sig and he has me beat by one saw!!!
> 
> Wait a minute, I did a recount and we are tied at 19!!!!!



Looks like it is a 3 way tie between you, taplinhill, and bama. If bama gets the 910's he will be in the lead. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## bama (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Looks like it is a 3 way tie between you, taplinhill, and bama. If bama gets the 910's he will be in the lead. I have some catching up to do.



I would bet that Spike and taplinhill have more running saws. I probably shouldn't count the ones in the "to do" pile.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont have any Jonsered saws 

But i do have a JONSEREDS (note the S) 451e


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> The 2063? It was replaced with the 2163, and I think that one is still available. Not here though.



The 2163 has been gone for a couple of years here, like the Husky counterpart (362xp).


----------



## vhmtach38 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jonsered 630 West Coast Full Wrap


----------



## rickyrooster (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine are in the list below. Rick


----------



## COLDZ71 (Sep 3, 2008)

2071 Turbo


----------



## sarge14 (Sep 3, 2008)

See Sig.


----------



## scootr (Sep 3, 2008)

*450*

Waiting for a chain cover/brake for my 450.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 3, 2008)

2171 here....first and last Jred.


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 4, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Looks like it is a 3 way tie between you, taplinhill, and bama. If bama gets the 910's he will be in the lead. I have some catching up to do.



But I have doubles!!!!!!!

23


----------



## belgian (Sep 4, 2008)

49sp
raket 85
XD
XF
80
111
111S


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> 2171 here....first and last Jred.



I'll trade you an 044 and 021 for the 2171.


----------



## Farley9n (Sep 4, 2008)

*My keepers - All runners*

49sp
52
621
70
80
90
111s




I like the look and the sound of the above saws. However I am looking forward to finally getting my 920 going with a mild port and muffler mod.....Bob


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 4, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> I'll trade you an 044 and 021 for the 2171.



PM sent.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> PM sent.





Hey wait.......I just sold a nice 2071 and might be interested in a 2171 for some testing purposes....


----------



## dancan (Sep 4, 2008)

2171 running 
670 super , new project


----------



## heimannm (Sep 4, 2008)

*Thought I did this last night*

2050
621 x 2 plus one for parts
910
930

I bought my first 621 new in 1981, failed a bearing last summer and I broke it trying to take it apart. The 910 may need to work as it has a bit of a rattle in the bottom end, may be a bearing on the way out.

Mark


----------



## beowulf67 (Sep 5, 2008)

*All runners and in great shape*

2095
2094
2186WH
2171WH
2171 TST modified 
2153WH
2051
2139T


----------



## ray benson (Sep 5, 2008)

2083 dressed in yellow as a pp 505.


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> But I have doubles!!!!!!!
> 
> 23



Well, there is a clear winner! 

I have a lead on a clean 80, I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Mange (Sep 5, 2008)

OK. Here are the models I have...

Still look for a couple early ones...

A couple I have same model's but in diffrent apperances and versions.

Jonsereds	Raket XA
Jonsereds	EL-Raket XB 
Jonsereds	EL-Raket XB-19
Jonsereds	Raket XD
Jonsereds	Raket XD Super Blue
Jonsereds	Raket XD Super Dark red
Jonsereds	Raket Jupiter II (XF) FIN.
Jonsereds	Raket XF
Jonsereds	Raket XG cTs
Jonsereds	Raket XG
Jonsereds	Raket XH
Jonsereds	Raket 85 (XH)
Jonsereds	Raket 49sp
Jonsereds	Raket 50.
Jonsereds	Raket 51.
Jonsereds	Raket 52E
Jonsereds	Raket 52.
Jonsereds	Raket 60
Jonsereds	Raket 62
Jonsereds	Raket 75
Jonsereds	Raket 85 (ElvingXH)
Jonsereds	Raket 111S
Jonsereds	Raket 521
Jonsereds	Raket 521E
Jonsereds	Raket 601(Blue)
Jonsereds	Raket 601(red)
Jonsereds	Raket 621
Jonsereds	Raket 751
Jonsereds	Comet (49SP) Elfving
Jonsered	45.
Jonsered	361av
Jonsered	365.
Jonsered	410sp
Jonsered	420sp
Jonsered	435.
Jonsered	451.
Jonsered	451E
Jonsered	451EV
Jonsered	452.
Jonsered	452 N
Jonsered	452 EV
Jonsered	490.
Jonsered	510sp
Jonsered	520.
Jonsered	525.
Jonsered	535.
Jonsered	535 Classic.
Jonsered	910.
Jonsered	2040.
Jonsered	2040.
Jonsered	2040.
Jonsered	2051 C.
Jonsered	2055.
Jonsered	2055.
Jonsered 2014 EL
Jonsered 2152


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, there is a new winner. Holy crap!


----------



## Mange (Sep 5, 2008)

I think there is two more not in list, I have to look later...


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 5, 2008)

Mange said:


> I think there is two more not in list, I have to look later...


I think we need a picture of all those!!!
And the two others!!


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 5, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Well, there is a new winner. Holy crap!



I didn't say too much because I knew he was lurking...............
 mange


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mange said:


> OK. Here are the models I have...
> 
> Still look for a couple early ones...
> 
> ...



I quit!


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 5, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I quit!



It just goes to show you, no matter how good you are (or in this case how many saws you have) someone is always a little better. I don't even dare to say I have the most Jonsereds in East Corinth, Vermont, but probably the most on Taplin Hill.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Well, there is a clear winner!
> 
> I have a lead on a clean 80, I will let you all know how it turns out.


That's the Jred I am after a 80 my brother once had one traded it for a Turbo 400 Transmission I wanted that saw so bad! The 2063 runs great. lags a bit behind my 2159 but it is bone stock I will have to see how it does in bigger wood all I have cut so far with it is some 8-10 pine cookies,but I had to run it.


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I quit!



Well said.


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> That's the Jred I am after a 80 my brother once had one traded it for a Turbo 400 Transmission I wanted that saw so bad! The 2063 runs great. lags a bit behind my 2159 but it is bone stock I will have to see how it does in bigger wood all I have cut so far with it is some 8-10 pine cookies,but I had to run it.



An old saw shop has one in the back that he is using for parts. It is missing the carb, but it is complete other than that. Going to talk to him next week. 

Behind the 2159? Is it modded? The 2063 should cut circles around the 2159.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> An old saw shop has one in the back that he is using for parts. It is missing the carb, but it is complete other than that. Going to talk to him next week.
> 
> Behind the 2159? Is it modded? The 2063 should cut circles around the 2159.


Ya the 2159 is ported and is one heck of a saw! but that 2063 being bone stock and all is very nice it definitely has more power than a stock 2159 or the much loved 361. I hope you get that 80 they look and sound sweet. I was 17 or 18 and had no money other wise I would have one but, it was traumatic for me that's why I remember it lol.I don't have a need for a 70cc saw the 2159 can do just as well when modded.


----------



## Mange (Sep 5, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> It just goes to show you, no matter how good you are (or in this case how many saws you have) someone is always a little better. I don't even dare to say I have the most Jonsereds in East Corinth, Vermont, but probably the most on Taplin Hill.



I am still just a small fish. I bet many others are closer to complete collections and I know of one that has all models up to 1978.

Pic's...

Most is aready posted in models library on CSCF, but here is a couple pic's...


----------



## enjoys cutting (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a 2159 and of course 2171 envy.


----------



## AR200 (Sep 5, 2008)

1) 630 at the shop.


----------



## leeha (Sep 5, 2008)

I knew i forgot one

My Raket XF 110cc in excellent condition.


Lee


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

leeha said:


> I knew i forgot one
> 
> My Raket XF 110cc in excellent condition.
> 
> ...



Can you post some pictures of that beast? I was wondering what it looks like under the cover. You are a lucky man to have that saw. 

Good name by the way.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2008)

No Jonsered saws yet!, but got this nice dealer sign.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

You keep flashing that thing around. How about sending it to a JRed fanatic. 


You need to get a JRed!


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2008)

You could send me a saw instead.
My cutting partner has some Jonsered saws and wants this sign too! 
Just send me a saw, I could send you a apple pie.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

My first saw and it was free over 20 years ago and still runs


----------



## leeha (Sep 5, 2008)

Plant, Here are are 3 pic's
if i get time tommorrow i will
take the top of and send some
pic's.











Lee


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2008)

Great looking saw Lee.
Looks like a shot bar on it too?
Did you have to restore that saw?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> You need to get a JRed!






*Why??*:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## leeha (Sep 5, 2008)

Unrestored, I found it over in
Germany. All original from what
i can tell.
It doe's have a short bar. I might
try to find a longer bar for it.

Lee


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2008)

leeha said:


> Plant, Here are are 3 pic's
> if i get time tommorrow i will
> take the top of and send some
> pic's.
> ...




I'd sure like to see a close up of the Jonsered name on the starter cover if your shooting some new pictures.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 6, 2008)

I joined the darkside.
I now own a Jonsered 2165 Turbo
Picked it up for under 150$
What the heck does Turbo mean on these saws?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 6, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> No Jonsered saws yet!, but got this nice dealer sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you ever want to get rid of that Stihl you have let me know.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 6, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I joined the darkside.
> I now own a Jonsered 2165 Turbo
> Picked it up for under 150$
> What the heck does Turbo mean on these saws?



Just their name for air injection!


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 6, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I joined the darkside.
> I now own a Jonsered 2165 Turbo
> Picked it up for under 150$
> What the heck does Turbo mean on these saws?


I think you will like that 2165 I really like my newly acquired 2063 think the 2165 would be much the same. Now that turbo just hit the switch and go 40% more power depending on your boost pressure. Na just joking as mentioned above it is Jreds name for Air injection to keep the filter clean and that part does work very well.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Ya the 2159 is ported and is one heck of a saw! but that 2063 being bone stock and all is very nice it definitely has more power than a stock 2159 or the much loved 361. I hope you get that 80 they look and sound sweet. I was 17 or 18 and had no money other wise I would have one but, it was traumatic for me that's why I remember it lol.I don't have a need for a 70cc saw the 2159 can do just as well when modded.



The Euro MS361 puts out the same power and low end torque as the 2063, at less cc and over a pound less weight - and alot less bulk.........


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 6, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Euro MS361 puts out the same power and low end torque as the 2063, at less cc and over a pound less weight - and alot less bulk.........


Thems paper specs though lol I think you are right but I also think the 361 is way over rated as I found with just a muffler mod my 2159 cut the same and after porting well it would take a 70 cc saw to beet it. Now why does my 2063 have a small bar mount? the same as my 2159.


----------



## leeha (Sep 6, 2008)

More pic's of my XF Raket
for those who requested them.


----------



## hoss (Sep 6, 2008)

hoss said:


> 111s
> 910




Make that 111s x 2.


----------



## PB (Sep 7, 2008)

leeha said:


> More pic's of my XF Raket
> for those who requested them.



Thanks Lee!! That is a great looking saw. 



hoss said:


> Make that 111s x 2.



Did you grab the one off of Ebay?


----------



## hoss (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you grab the one off of Ebay?[/QUOTE]

Yes sir.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 7, 2008)

My one and only J-Red 820. Been looking for bucking spikes for it with no luck yet. $40 bucks for it and it runs great!


----------



## GAPULPER (Sep 7, 2008)

Jonsered is my favorite!

490 (parts)
(2) 590
2149
670
672 (670 w/ 272 topend)
2071 "power ported" an awsome running woods saw
2171 w/ Bailey's big bore kit
820 for racing
820 w/ 930 top end
(2) 111S


----------



## abohac (Sep 7, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Please let us know what modles you have. Bruce.



910E (in junk pile) (2) 2171's a 2159? (It's my dad's and I'm not sure of the #) and a 2077. (Also a 395XPG Husky). Favorite is 2171.


----------



## topgut (Sep 7, 2008)

*930 runs well*

I like my 930 runs great!


----------



## PB (Sep 8, 2008)

hoss said:


> Did you grab the one off of Ebay?



Yes sir.[/QUOTE]

I hate you Hoss. 

At least it went to a good collector. Wish I had the funds.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 8, 2008)

leeha said:


> More pic's of my XF Raket
> for those who requested them.




Thanks for the photo of the recoil Lee. I have to say that saw is the best looking saw I've seen posted here on AS. If your going to attend Spikes GTG, please bring it, I'd like to admire it in person.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## belgian (Sep 9, 2008)

Mange said:


> OK. Here are the models I have...
> 
> Still look for a couple early ones...
> 
> ...



Now that's what I would call a collection !!!!   

Seems there's disneyland in the USA and Jonseredland in Sweden


----------



## gekko (Sep 9, 2008)

a photo of my 2094 with new bar and spikes

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q289/nfshp24/e3070.jpg


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 361


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Thanks for the photo of the recoil Lee. I have to say that saw is the best looking saw I've seen posted here on AS. If your going to attend Spikes GTG, please bring it, I'd like to admire it in person.
> 
> Thanks
> Jack




I think the XF was designed by the same guy that designed the classic Volvo P-1800 - another beauty..........


----------



## chewyone (Dec 4, 2008)

70E 28" , 70E 20" and a 520E 16" and always lookin for more


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2008)

listed below


----------



## jonsered 820 (Sep 1, 2009)

well its been awhile since anybody posted but

930
920
820
2.830s
2.670s
2159
630
625
2171


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 1, 2009)

I got 3 right now, but I guess the 361 and 490 dont really count do they?

That leaves only my 49sp. 

Jonereds were never really popular around this area where I live so there not easily found around here.


----------



## cjcocn (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to update my sig as i know that I have at least a 2153 to add to it, but it's a good representation of what Jonsereds I have so far.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

*New Jonsered 2171xpw*



SawTroll said:


> I think the XF was designed by the same guy that designed the classic Volvo P-1800 - another beauty..........




The P-1800 ES was always a favorite of mine along with the 544 Volvo.

I just added a Jonsered 2171 to my fleet. Spike went out of his way to personaly deliver the saw to me on a Sunday morning. How's that for service!
The 2171 is undergoing some changes first before it's run. It's being fitted with a 75cc p/c and is bring woods ported by you-know-who.....
My cutting partner has no idea that I bought a 2171 like his. So it will be a suprise to him.




.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> .... I just added a Jonsered 2171 to my fleet. Spike went out of his way to personaly deliver the saw to me on a Sunday morning. How's that for service!
> The 2171 is undergoing some changes first before it's run. It's being fitted with a 75cc p/c and is bring woods ported by you-know-who.....
> My cutting partner has no idea that I bought a 2171 like his. So it will be a suprise to him.
> 
> ...




Sounds really cool!


----------



## dancan (Sep 2, 2009)

I've run a dozen tanks of fuel through my 2171xpw over the last couple of days , all kinds of ballzzz at 71cc 75cc should be an ear to ear grin  .


----------



## PB (Sep 2, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> The P-1800 ES was always a favorite of mine along with the 544 Volvo.
> 
> I just added a Jonsered 2171 to my fleet. Spike went out of his way to personaly deliver the saw to me on a Sunday morning. How's that for service!
> The 2171 is undergoing some changes first before it's run. It's being fitted with a 75cc p/c and is bring woods ported by you-know-who.....
> ...



Sounds good! Will you be bringing that monster to Spike's GTG?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> ..... and is being woods ported by you-know-who.....
> .





Yes, I can "guess" by who!


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

*New 2171*

This Jonsered 2171 is the first new nonhusky I have ever owned!


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Sounds good! Will you be bringing that monster to Spike's GTG?




I was hoping, just for you. The only thing, while I begged to you-know-who to turn the saw around in 2 weeks, I would not bet money on it.
Good price on this new saw, I bought the powerhead only.


----------



## PB (Sep 2, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> I was hoping, just for you. The only thing, while I begged to you-know-who to turn the saw around in 2 weeks, I would not bet money on it.
> Good price on this new saw, I bought the powerhead only.



I got a great deal on my 2171 with a 20" bar. I doubt this will be your last non-husky. 

Don't they just look better?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I got a great deal on my 2171 with a 20" bar. I doubt this will be your last non-husky.
> 
> Don't they just look better?




The handlebar angle may be an issue, at least if a violent kick-back occur when bucking, without compensating with an un-natural grip........:jawdrop:




....but that sure doesn't happen! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## longbar (Oct 21, 2009)

I just picked up a 930 super with heated handles and a 670 super with heated handles. Havent tried the 930 but the 670 flies through wood. It does seem to vibrate alot though but maybe Im just spoiled from all the newer saws.:chainsawguy:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 22, 2009)

longbar said:


> I just picked up a 930 super with heated handles and a 670 super with heated handles. Havent tried the 930 but the 670 flies through wood. It does seem to vibrate alot though but maybe Im just spoiled from all the newer saws.:chainsawguy:



Nice score, but we need some pics of those saws before we really get excited about it.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 13, 2011)

I found this thread doing some research, thought it was worth bumping.

My Jonsered saws are listed in my signature, but I need to get an actual count as I have some duplicates, many loose parts, & some that are bare bone carcasses. Maybe I should dedicate some time taking some 'Jonsered Only' photos.


----------



## topgut (Jan 13, 2011)

*My Jreds*

2 930's


----------



## heimannm (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey John, long time no post, glad to know you are still with us.

Still keeping the lights on in PA?

Mark


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 13, 2011)

2145 turbo. I notice I don't see many of those listed.


----------



## warjohn (Jan 13, 2011)

2153
2077
2051
510sp
520sp
670 not running, on the workbench now
111s future project, need a mufler

Most wanted 49sp, first chainsaw I ever ran.


----------

